# Milling Cutters



## Martin W (May 3, 2016)

Could this cutter be used on a horizontal mill to face a side edge? It is too big for my Kearney and Trecker vertical mill attachment. Also what insert cutters should I be looking for? My father was a tool and die maker and after he passed away almost twenty years ago. He had two of these in his shop unused I and just remembered I have them.
Thanks
Martin


----------



## Martin W (May 3, 2016)

Whoops, just did a google search and there is tons of info.
Thanks
Martin


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 3, 2016)

good for surfacing


----------



## 4GSR (May 3, 2016)

Too big for your K & T vertical mill attachment??? 

Should be just right.  Just need to buy a arbor to mount the face mill to and mount in the vertical head.

How about a picture of your vertical mill head?  What size is your K & T mill?


----------



## cjtoombs (May 5, 2016)

That's a nice cuter.  You should be able to find an arbor that will adapt that to most mill spindles.  I have a 6" face mill on a 1 1/2" R8 arbor that I used in Bridgeport and a Tormach, so that should be well within the range of your K&T.  Every K&T i've ever seen were monsters compared to the Tormach 1100.


----------



## Martin W (May 5, 2016)

Hi Ken and CJ,
Here are a couple pics of my mill. Its just a Kearney and Trecker Midget Mill. runs beautifully but is basically a glorified drill press. I usually just remove this and go back to the horizontal mill. The horizontal is a heavy mill from the forties I think?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks
Martin


----------



## cjtoombs (May 5, 2016)

That's a bit smaller than I thought.  That being said, if you can get an arbor for it (I don't expect that is an R8, probably a Morse or B&S) it can still be usefull for surfacing things, especialy aluminum.  You can't take heavy cuts, but you can surface somthing fairly wide in one shot.  The 6" is really too big for most things on the Tormach mill, but it works well for surfacing aluminum (the Tormach has not torque at low speeds, so slowing it down to steel speeds is problematic).  Nice little mill.


----------



## 4GSR (May 5, 2016)

The K & T Midgetmill vertical/universal head was an attachment offered for use on any horizontal mill.  According to the literature I found on Vintage  Machinery's website, It has a No. 7 B & Sharp spindle taper with an optional No. 2 Morse taper available.  Neither one is big enough to handle a face mill.  Not to say you couldn't do it.  It has a big enough nose on the spindle to mount some kind of sleeve on it that the facemill could bolt on to it.  Neat little vertical head!  Looks like your horizontal mill spindle is healthy enough to handle a face mill.


----------



## Martin W (May 6, 2016)

Thank you, gentlemen .
Martin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

